# New modem, old router



## kaiello (Apr 7, 2012)

I got a new modem, and I have a Linksys router. They won't talk to each other. The internet works fine if connected modem to the computer, but I cannot connect to the internet with the router connected. The computer recognizes the wireless network created by the router, but no internet. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Who is your ISP? Did you powercycle when you changed the modem? . . 
Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.


----------



## kaiello (Apr 7, 2012)

Did that already several times but thanks for the info. Didn't work. :sad:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> Who is your ISP? .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:

check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## kaiello (Apr 7, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-02-B7-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::982f:480f:c42f:392c%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.105(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 07, 2012 8:46:13 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 09, 2012 8:46:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335554156
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-BD-E8-C1-9C-B7-0D-67-BC-A6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CE Wireless LAN 802.11n PC
I-E NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-67-BC-A6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7927:9fe5:fe29:7414%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 07, 2012 6:36:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 09, 2012 8:29:41 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 245151501
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-BD-E8-C1-9C-B7-0D-67-BC-A6
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{DAD2022C-F52F-474C-B8F1-CF80EA4EBC88}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{054C3F28-DCDB-47A9-B104-DCAFA3DD5425}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## kaiello (Apr 7, 2012)

Charter.net is my ISP. They walked me through the tranfer of the old modem to the new one and changed the mac address and all that stuff. They couldn't do anything about the router because it is not theirs.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Where did they change the MAC address?


----------



## kaiello (Apr 7, 2012)

It was for the modem. I had to hook it up and unhook it and stuff a couple times. I really don't know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Turn off the wireless connection and with the pc connected via ethernet cable, Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 192.168.1.1

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What is the Brand and Model of the new Modem?


----------

